# Milo - Lab X



## ajshep1984 (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Gorgeous pup!:smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

The expression on the first picture is absolutely to die for. Adorable dog. I'm jealous. :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, he looks almost exactly like my Pennywise, but has my Milo's name haha! Awesome!


----------



## cowpatty (May 20, 2009)

Really nice looking boy!!! Gotta love that face!


----------



## pinkcircles (Jan 21, 2009)

what a lovely dog got a cute face


----------

